
Italian mafia bonds sold to global investors (EY) - tosh
https://www.ft.com/content/bcebd77c-057b-4fd0-bd99-b97e0e559455
======
samizdis
Non-paywall:

[https://www-ft-com.ezproxy.babson.edu/content/bcebd77c-057b-...](https://www-
ft-com.ezproxy.babson.edu/content/bcebd77c-057b-4fd0-bd99-b97e0e559455)

